# Spooky AC-130U gunships



## davechng (Dec 12, 2018)

We were fortunate to get a visitor from FLorida.... AC-130U spooky from 4th SOS from Hulbert AFB Florida.
Also we got 2x F-35A from Hill AFB doing testing .. one of them will be going to the Black Widows 421st FS

here we have the full detail reports... with more pictures below:


http://airwingspotter.com/ac-130-spooky-and-f35/








DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice picture, Dave.


----------



## applecider (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice picture. Was this the plane nicknamed “Puff the magic dragon?”


----------



## davechng (Dec 13, 2018)

this one was Spectre.... Puff the Magic dragon was Vietnam era AC-47 with 3 mini guns

DAveC


----------

